# Your favorite Schubert 9th symphony recording/recordings?...........................



## Itullian

One of my favorite symphonies.
What are your favorite recording/recordings?
Thank you


----------



## Manxfeeder

As of right now, I prefer John Eliot Gardiner. He brings out the colors of the orchestration.


----------



## Roland

I like a digital Decca recording with Georg Solti conducting the Vienna Philharmonic (or, as they seem to insist on the cover, the Wiener Philharmoniker).


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I am going to have to pick two.
- Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Berlin Philharmonic (DG - paired with Haydn)
- Klaus Tennstedt & the London Philharmonic (BBC Legends)

Both are very powerful interpretations with an incredible aura.


----------



## joen_cph

Munch and Kertesz for stereo, various Mengelbergs, Abendroth (a sometimes sketchy, but very lively performance, as it is often the case with him) and Furtwängler for historical.

Abendroth in the Scherzo, but in 1955, not the better Berlin Classics Leipzig recording from 1949:


----------



## Pip

This is the 1951 commercial recording with the BPO. Superb.
Also live from the Salzburg Festival 30th August 1953








I also still favour the Halle / Barbirolli HMV recording from 1964


----------



## ptr

Contemporary; Marc Minkowski
Growing up with (being imprinted on); István Kertesz
Historical; Erich Kleiber

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bohm/BPO (DG) and Gardiner/VPO (DG) were the only Schubert 9ths I had for years. I like them both very much but more recently I have tended to side with Munch/BSO (RCA), Harnoncourt/Concergebouw (Warner) and, for a period instruments contrast, Mackerras/OAE (Virgin).


----------



## moody

This symphony is so hard to get right because of the gear changes--and few do..
Adrian Boult's is way ahead because he gets it just right, he performed it at his very last concert and I was fortunate enough to be there.
Furtwaengler,1951.DGG and Toscanini and the NBC. A friend and I competed to buy as many different versions as possible and I have them in every corner.


----------



## Aramis

Staatskapelle Dresden under Wolfgang Sawallisch

My choice for all of Schubert symphonies


----------



## Guest

I have Szell/Cleveland on Sony, Wand/Berlin on Sony, Harnoncourt/Royal Concertgebouw on Warner, and Munch/Boston on RCA. If I had to pick just one, I would say the Munch recording. The performance is top notch, and the sound on the RCA Living Stereo series is also quite good. I do enjoy all of the recordings, though.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Probably Furtwangler... but Szell, Krips, Karajan... I'll have to look into Boult and Munch... and certainly Gardiner... although I wonder how well his more muscular HIP approach will work on the lyrical poetry of Schubert.


----------



## TresPicos

The first recording I got of Schubert's 9th happened to be this cheap Naxos disc with Michael Halász and the Failoni Orchestra. It's been my favorite ever since.


----------



## moody

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Probably Furtwangler... but Szell, Krips, Karajan... I'll have to look into Boult and Munch... and certainly Gardiner... although I wonder how well his more muscular HIP approach will work on the lyrical poetry of Schubert.


I am a great Szell fan but his performance strikes me as hard and graceless.


----------



## realdealblues

My preferred Schubert 9th's are:

Charles Munch & The Boston Symphony Orchestra (Without all the repeats)
Riccardo Muti & The Vienna Philharmonic (For my money, the best recording with all the repeats)

Sentimental favorites:
Otto Klemperer & The Philharmonia Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein & The New York Philharmonic

Historical favorites:
Arturo Toscanini & The NBC Symphony Orchestra (1953)
Wilhelm Furtwangler & The Berlin Philharmonic (1951 or 1942)


----------



## bigshot

realdeal nailed it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dresden/Tate (EMI), VPO/Muti (EMI).

View attachment 27827
View attachment 27828


----------



## joen_cph

What are the qualities your hear with Tate? I haven´t heard his Schubert, but his Mozart is very subdued, as far as I remember ...


----------



## Vaneyes

joen_cph said:


> What are the qualities your hear with Tate? I haven´t heard his Schubert, but his Mozart is very subdued, as far as I remember ...


This Schubert 9 is a spirited production, with full repeats. Also recommend his Haydn Symphonies (EMI). :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

It is a very difficult symphony to nail. I have Karajan although he himself reckoned he never really nailed it on record. Also Tennstedt. There is one by Bohm I used to have on LP which is good. But although I love Schuberts music I cannot say this symphony is one of my favourites.


----------



## Guest

Of the versions I have I'd select either Szell/Cleveland or Colin Davis/Dresden Staatskapelle, perhaps with a slight preference for the latter. 

It's a fantastic symphony to see performed live. It requires a great deal of effort especially from the strings for which there is very little let up the whole way through. Apparently, when Robert Schumann presented this work to Felix Mendelssohn in 1839 the latter was sceptical that his orchestra (Leipzig Gewandhaus) could get through it as it was so demanding in terms of stamina required by the then current standards. I believe that it remained relatively under-performed for many decades subsequently in view of the perceived very heavy demands the work placed on orchestras.

I've seen it performed live in Boston, New York, London, Vienna. The best experience, purely for the sheer sentimentality of the venue, was in Vienna. That was a few years ago now. If you ain't yet been to Vienna make sure you do so before you die!


----------



## Itullian

I remember that Muti being very good.
The EMI Karajan as well.

I don't yet see the greatness of Furty's recording. it sounds a bit plain to me.


----------



## Pip

I'd not mentioned this one as I thought it would be long deleted -








However it has been re-released and is listed on Amazon UK under this ASIN no. - B00AHGTYJK.
the new cover looks like this -








I've had this CD since 1984 (Japanese import) . It is a live concert in Tokyo with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Karl Böhm given in 1975.
One of the finest performances of this symphony I have ever heard.
Very lyrical - orchestra and conductor on top form and a Meistersinger Overture from the same concert as a filler.
The sound is excellent.


----------



## Vesteralen

Pip said:


> I also still favour the Halle / Barbirolli HMV recording from 1964


Me, too......................


----------



## Itullian

Pip said:


> I'd not mentioned this one as I thought it would be long deleted -
> View attachment 27937
> 
> 
> However it has been re-released and is listed on Amazon UK under this ASIN no. - B00AHGTYJK.
> the new cover looks like this -
> View attachment 27938
> 
> 
> I've had this CD since 1984 (Japanese import) . It is a live concert in Tokyo with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Karl Böhm given in 1975.
> One of the finest performances of this symphony I have ever heard.
> Very lyrical - orchestra and conductor on top form and a Meistersinger Overture from the same concert as a filler.
> The sound is excellent.


I think I saw this on youtube.
A GREAT performance.


----------



## licorice stick

Favorite recording: C. von Dohnanyi/CO
Second favorite: Krips/LSO (on YT)
Honorable mention: Minkowski/Musiciens du Louvre (there's a good live performance on YT, too)


----------



## hpowders

The greatest performance I've heard would be Sir Georg Solti directing the Vienna Philharmonic.

I listen to it maybe once a year. Schubert ain't my thing.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Josef Krips with the London Symphony Orchestra. It was the first one I heard and has since remained my favorite.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> Schubert ain't my thing.









.......................................


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorites, differently styled, but individually superb: Szell/Cleveland Orchestra on Sony, not the later EMI version made just prior to his passing----and the pre-stereo performance by Hermann Abendroth with the Orchestra of Radio Leipzig.

Several others, which are also very fine: Krips/London Symphony, Bernstein/N.Y. Philharmonic, Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic and Bohm/Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> , VPO/Muti (EMI).
> 
> View attachment 27828


This one still stands for me.


----------



## Pugg

SeptimalTritone said:


> View attachment 58560
> .......................................


Absolutely spot on. :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood

One of my favorite works.
Munch is brilliant. First choice.

My first recording was Toscanini/Philadelphia (1940?). Definitely an imprint version.
Solti's recording with the VPO was among the very first batch of (5) CDs I purchased in 1983. I still have it, and listen from time to time.
Szell is good too.

Added Abbado and Walter recently but haven't yet really assessed them. On a first listen I liked Abbado (although I really disliked his 8th).

Finally I heard Gerard Schwarz conduct this piece with the New York Chamber Symphony. Probably the best thing I've ever heard him do.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Walter for me. I find he strikes a balance between strength and lyricism which suits the piece magnificently.


----------



## Judith

Academy of St Martin in the Fields 
Sir Neville Marriner 

Got the whole Schubert Cycle performed by them and is beautiful!!


----------



## Heck148

Toscanini/NBC - really bold, muscular, brassy, even...really strong - lots of drive and energy. Schub #9 can really bog down with the long, repeated phrases, and the repetitious string figures that go on and on...Toscanini really drives it tho - lots of propulsion.


----------



## Heck148

I would also add Szell/Cleveland [either version] and a notable historical one, in surprisingly good sound - Stock/Chicago SO from 1940....


----------



## hpowders

Judith said:


> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Sir Neville Marriner
> 
> Got the whole Schubert Cycle performed by them and is beautiful!!


Have you heard Sir Georg Solti leading the Vienna Philharmonic? Overwhelming!


----------



## sbmonty

Van Immerseel and Anima Eterna Brugge might be an interesting comparative choice. I really like it but I only own it and Harnoncourt/RCO. The VI/AEB is quite dynamic.


----------



## DarkAngel

Pip said:


> the new cover looks like this -
> View attachment 27938
> 
> 
> I've had this CD since 1984 (Japanese import) . It is a live concert in Tokyo with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Karl Böhm given in 1975.
> One of the finest performances of this symphony I have ever heard.
> Very lyrical - orchestra and conductor on top form and a Meistersinger Overture from the same concert as a filler.
> The sound is excellent.












Also one of the finest Schubert 9ths I have heard is on this 2CD set live 79 Bohm Dresden performance, the BPO boxset is nowhere near as fine......

As an added bonus it includes one of the very best "hidden" Bruckner 8ths, a live 74 Koln performance, essential in every way, both great sound


----------



## DavidA

I have both Wand and Karajan with the BPO

Both superb


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

DarkAngel said:


> Also one of the finest Schubert 9ths I have heard is on this 2CD set live 79 Bohm Dresden performance, the BPO boxset is nowhere near as fine......
> 
> As an added bonus it includes one of the very best "hidden" Bruckner 8ths, a live 74 Koln performance, essential in every way, both great sound


Indeed, Bohm gives choice performances of the Bruckner Eighth and the Schubert Ninth. His last movement of the Schubert is particularly impressive considering he was 85 years old at the time he recorded the entire symphony.


----------



## dennman6

My first hearing of this symphony at age 17 was the 1934 Boult/BBC Symphony version on Victor Red Seal M-268, recorded at Abbey Road in 1934. I still love listening to it even after 27 years, having heard several other versions. I also like very much the Toscanini/NBC Symphony version, and the William Steinberg/Pittsburgh recording as well.


----------



## gnorrn

Itullian said:


> One of my favorite symphonies.
> What are your favorite recording/recordings?
> Thank you


Celibidache / Munich / EMI.

Slow, unsurprisingly, but it works for me more than the more excitable interpretations.


----------

